# Appli MacG mobile Problème de cache



## djpoulet (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

après une recherche infructueuse sur les forums je vous expose mon problème avec l'appli MacG Mobile.
Je ne pensais pas être le seul à avoir ce problème mais en tout cas je n'ai rien trouvé.

Depuis peu les news sont toutes rechargées à chaque lancement de l'appli, alors qu'avant les news que j'avais lues ou non étaient présentes et je n'avais que les "nouvelles news" qui étaient rechargées et donc en gras.
Désormais toutes les news sont en statut non lues (gras) à chaque lancement même si je les ai déjà lues auparavant.
Cela ressemble à un problème de news non conservées en cache.

La réinstallation de l'appli n'a pas réglé le problème.
Tout le reste marche bien y compris le push.

Voilà si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème ou si vous avez des idées sur comment retrouver le fonctionnement initial je suis preneur 

Merci d'avance.

Max.


----------

